# Nylon Skids



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What do you guys think about nylon skids? I went to the local industrial
materials supply store this morning. They had 3/4" thick nylon. So far the nylon
cost $5.00, which is enough to do 3 skids. It's taken me about 1/2 hour to do this one side. Time out for lunch now, should I go for the other side?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of us in here use Robalon®. Some use HDPE and othere have made them from other materials. Here's a set of HDPE that I need to cut a little more so the can be flipped if the one side wears down. Not quite as detailed as the ones you made but they'll do the job. 
Nice work you did.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

yeah old buttchet was going to make me some but I guess he forgot.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those look better than the one that I am trying out on my MTD huskee. Those should work fine. If there was anything that I could offer in suggestion, is to make them flippable, or double sided. Good work though.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

On driveway & sidewalk concrete, how do the manufacturer's poly skids do? I'd worry a bit about an accelerated wear that I'd have to adjust fairly often (or subsequent extensive wear to the scrapper bar).


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

those nylon skids look very nice. good job.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I appreciate your kudos and suggestions. I was thinking about making them 2 sided but decided that my material was not wide enough. I was looking for a bargain price on my material so I take what they have from the "drops & random" areas in each material I purchase. Perhaps next time they will have some HDPE in a size I can use.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, cheap is good. Especially when it is executed like this. I take it that you either have a vertical mill or some sort of CNC?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks db9938. No vertical mill or CNC. I used a good jig saw, (Milwaukee) with a plastics blade and a beefy Craftsman, (USA made) plunge router. I have been working with industrial plastics for years. Anytime I need a jig to help in assembly or dis-assembly I often call on those same plastics.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Your skills are definitely apparent.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Zavie said:


> What do you guys think about nylon skids? I went to the local industrial
> materials supply store this morning. They had 3/4" thick nylon. So far the nylon
> cost $5.00, which is enough to do 3 skids. It's taken me about 1/2 hour to do this one side. Time out for lunch now, should I go for the other side?


just wondering if that material would work as impeller extensions....to be put on the face of the impeller to replace what is worn down.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

RoyP said:


> just wondering if that material would work as impeller extensions....to be put on the face of the impeller to replace what is worn down.


Impeller shouldn't really "wear" very much. I believe it would be brittle and would snap like a pretzel. The best stuff is the belting material most of the guys use. My humble 2¢.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I made some skids from some left over composite decking material. Not the best choice but it was free and they have held up 2 seasons and I have not flipped them. I also made some drift busters but they have since broke. (as shown in the picture) This speaks to its lack of toughness in cold weather. I have since made some out of steel.

All you need is a jig saw and a drill..... But a table saw and router can make it go easier/faster and produce better looking results.

I would use UHMW for its low cost, good overall strength, toughness and low friction. If you can get free or very cheap plastics from a scrap or end cuts bin then take what is there. It is not worth over analyzing.

The plastic skids at the home centers are nice but too expensive IMHO. They are about $30. I made mine in about an hour. Next time I do it, it will be even less. If I even need to.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

What's the advantage of plastic skids? Easier on pavement?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Bob E said:


> What's the advantage of plastic skids? Easier on pavement?


If you've ever left a wet blower on a concrete or asphalt floor you'll find a rust spot. Also, turning on these same surfaces with the skids in contact will leave marks on those surfaces. The composite skids also run easier. Less drag


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

For those using plastic/poly/non-metal skids, how are they wearing on concrete? When I am ready to switch skids, I'm liking some aspects of non-metal, but not others (wear/durability & price).


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

q95 said:


> For those using plastic/poly/non-metal skids, how are they wearing on concrete? When I am ready to switch skids, I'm liking some aspects of non-metal, but not others (wear/durability & price).


Heck. Make your own. Got my scrap for nothing and took me about an hour with a miter saw, a drill and a rasp ( see my work in post #2). They're by no means fancy both the price was right. 
( I stopped back at the place last week and now they're charging for every scrap of plastic.)


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I'll try my hand at making a pair - I have some 1/2" starboard leftover from my boat...may not hold up well in freezing temps, but it'll be a cool little project - !


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SweetD said:


> I think I'll try my hand at making a pair - I have some 1/2" starboard leftover from my boat...may not hold up well in freezing temps, but it'll be a cool little project - !


1/2".. I'd double that thickness if I were you. Sold a snowblower a couple weeks ago and the new owner has a newly paved driveway. Said he'd make his out of Corian™. I kid you not.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> 1/2".. I'd double that thickness if I were you. Sold a snowblower a couple weeks ago and the new owner has a newly paved driveway. Said he'd make his out of Corian™. I kid you not.


Cool I will do that - and report back results here eventually!

Makes me think - how many different, reasonable materials could we experiment with???

Dave


----------

